

22tips.com  - My new website, need some help debugging - ivanfr26

Hi everyone, I just went online with a beta site that I am building, so, if any has a free moment to walk around a minute or two and throw me some bugs/ideas would be awesome.<p>www.22tips.com<p>I appreciate your help, thanks<p>Iván<p>By the way, I'm new to this HN so in case this is neither the place nor the way to ask for help, I'm sorry, and will delete it right away.
======
kkoppenhaver
You definitely need to have something on the front page that describes what
you're trying to accomplish. Even after looking around for a bit, I was still
unsure. Is it trying to be a site for restaurant reviews? Or a site to book
reservations online? I think your bounce rate would improve from a bit of
clarification.

------
rshm
I could not get any idea what the site was about from the glance.

Technical. \- use re-sized thumbnails for pictures if possible from CDN.

------
russtrpkovski
Congrats on launching your project. Tell everyone what problem you are trying
to solve with your site.

